# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Which language?

## Asia

Which Asian language do you think is the most useful to learn in the future? 

I'm thinking it might be Cantonese.

----------


## GFI

Well, if you want learn Asian language so try Chinese and Thai, because both languages are hard to listen and learn as well.

----------


## King XII

I Think Chinese Language & Urdu Language is very interesting and impressive.
So those People which have hobby to Learn Language should Learn this Language.

----------


## antony

Chinese is more common. You should go for it.

----------


## mikehussy

English, Urdu and Chinese is more useful language for Asian country.





Cheap flights to Kuala Lumpur

----------


## alinawatson38

I think English and chinese is most language for speak in most Asian country.

----------


## sophiewilson

Mandarin is the Language of Future IMO.

----------


## davidsmith36

The Department of East Asian Languages and Cultures at Stanford gets ready understudies for B.A., M.A. what's more, Ph.D. degrees in Chinese and Japanese, and has a flourishing system in Korean dialect and writing. It additionally offers an undergrad and a Ph.D. minor in Chinese or Japanese dialect and writing.

----------


## jeffronald19

I think Englihs, Mandarin, Spanish, Hindi.

----------


## steffidsouza46

The most useful foreign languages an English speaker can learn, and why You probably want the language to be the most useful language when you travel, right? but from what I've seen, this language would be useful in Asiaand English vocabulary which will always be helpful in my distant future.

----------


## alinawatson38

I think English and chinese is most language for speak in most Asian country.

----------


## sophiewilson

Mandarin is the Language of Future IMO.

----------


## davidsmith36

The Department of East Asian Languages and Cultures at Stanford gets ready understudies for B.A., M.A. what's more, Ph.D. degrees in Chinese and Japanese, and has a flourishing system in Korean dialect and writing. It additionally offers an undergrad and a Ph.D. minor in Chinese or Japanese dialect and writing.

----------


## jeffronald19

I think Englihs, Mandarin, Spanish, Hindi.

----------


## steffidsouza46

The most useful foreign languages an English speaker can learn, and why You probably want the language to be the most useful language when you travel, right? but from what I've seen, this language would be useful in Asiaand English vocabulary which will always be helpful in my distant future.

----------

